# Another Clamp Rack



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

It all started when I found some clamps at half price. I only bought 4, but then found I had no space on the wall to hang them. Since I have quite a variety of clamps, no simple rack system was going to provide the flexibility I wanted. I did a little research online and combined several good ideas I found. French Cleats provide a sturdy method to hang things so you can still play with the spacing. Custom-built racks for each size and type of clamp allow them to hang fairly straight and best utilize wall space. The pictures tell the story . . .


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Andy - that's a nice setup - I've gotta do the same thing. Wondering how the support pieces are attached to the long arms at the top - can't tell from the pictures - are they sliding dovetails?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Andy - that's a nice setup - I've gotta do the same thing. Wondering how the support pieces are attached to the long arms at the top - can't tell from the pictures - are they sliding dovetails?


Check the close-up that's sitting on the table-saw. It's not a dovetail, just a 45 degree claw that fits on the 45 degree edge on the support board. Just lift it off if you want to.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I think you're talking about the french cleat - I meant the top piece that's radiused at the front. How is it attached to the support triangle? See where I've place the red arrow.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Andy . I can’t get enough of clamp storage ideas . You certainly look well organized


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job Andy, I like your idea.
Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> I think you're talking about the french cleat - I meant the top piece that's radiused at the front. How is it attached to the support triangle? See where I've place the red arrow.


Oh that. All the joints on that component are glued and screwed with pocket holes on the inside (where the clamp bar goes) surface.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great job Andy . I can’t get enough of clamp storage ideas . You certainly look well organized


Lack of space is the Mother of organization. I'm not well-organized by nature. A lot of spare time, fueled by a little OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) certainly help.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Andy, you have some great ideas on clamp racks. I have clamps clamped to the horizontal framing on my garage door. I open it seldom. I also have very little wall space but if I did I would borrow your ideas on clamp racks.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Like the way you have the clamps stacked on each other rather than side to side - I don't know why more racks aren't made like this as it would seem that you can get more in less space. At least wall space - which is at a premium in most shops - there is a little more projection into the space. I have one of the Rockler Clamp Racks, a product I feel is a terrible design, and a redesign is working it's way to the top of my list. I saved the picture shown below, and plan on incorporating something like that into the Rockler rack - bolting a 2' x 4' piece of plywood to each side and attaching hangers for the various clamps to the sheets.









The frame of the rack is already at an angle so I can just drill the dowels in straight, the "tilt" of the plywood will keep the clamps from falling off and I figure that I can stack 6 - 8 F-clamps on each set of dowels. I'll probably lay the plywood across a pair of sawhorses and take some time moving the various clamps around to get the most efficient use of space. It would be better if I had the wall space but.......


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Andy,

That's a clever idea you have built and implemented!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Great idea using French Cleats and stacking the clamps.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks to all for the kind words. None of the ideas were mine. I saw stacked clamps and I saw racks mounted on French Cleats. All I did was combine the two.


----------

